# iRig HD 2 et Garageband



## jeremy_ser (20 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens d’acheter un iRig HD 2 pour connecter ma guitare à mon iPad Pro.
Tout fonctionne bien mais je voulais savoir s’il était possible d’utiliser les haut-parleurs de l’iPad comme sortie pour le son ?
Pour l’instant le son ne sort que dans mon casque branché directement sur le iRig.
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Alias (28 Octobre 2019)

Hélas non on ne peut pas. Il faut passer par la sortie du iRig vers un périphérique amplifié ou un casque ...


----------

